# Ruby is sad?



## Rubysmama (Jul 13, 2010)

So I have a young tiel her name is Ruby, I got her last Sunday the 11th. She is about/almost a month old. She is still getting her big girl feathers in or from what I understand her parents may have been pulling her feathers out. Not sure on the full story about that. 

She was doing good whistling to us when we would whistle and talk to her. And she would come to the front of the cage when we were near. Now we had an earthquake 3.7 last night and today I find her hanging out mostly at the bottom of the cage. This morning she wasn't but this afternoon when I returned home she was. She would still eat and she ate her cheerios too. But would always return to the bottom of the cage. 

She was in a small parakeet cage until hers came in today. I set up her new cage and moved her toys and perches to it from the old cage, then moved her to the new cage. (not an easy task and she bit me as well thank goodness for gloves.)(I have been wearing the gloves when I would rest my hand in her old cage so she could get used to them.)Anyhow, she is now sleeping at the bottom of the new cage.

Should I be worried? Could she have gotten scared? Is she sad? She doesn't seem sick, everything is appears to be working like it should. I have her on my desk next to me so she can be close to me. She is covered now for bed. But I am worried. I don't want to do anything to make her sad 

Any help, thoughts, suggestions is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Babies tend to stay at the bottom of the cage. Maybe its just her being a baby (which she still is)

If everything else is fine then don't stress to much. My Pip stays close to the bottom. She is about 12weeks old now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She experienced an earthquake and got a new cage in the same 24 hour period, and moved into a new home just a few days before that. That's a lot for a little bird to adjust to in a short period of time. She's going to be nervous until she gets used to the new cage, which probably won't take too long. But if you want, she might be more comfortable if you let her live in the old cage for now and keep the new cage right next to it. She'll see that it doesn't do anything threatening, and she can explore it when she's out.


----------



## Rubysmama (Jul 13, 2010)

~~UPDATE~~
Ruby seems to really like her new cage. She has been playing with the toys and whistling more today. She even ate some carrots. Since I moved the cage closer to me, she comes to the front more just to chill and watch me on the computer. I think she is warming up to me some  Thanks for your replies


----------

